# Rolex 5513 Explorer Dial



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thought all you vintage Rolex fans would like to see this.

My watch repairer has been working on this for a few days for one of his clients. I know nothing about Rolex and even less about their vintage stuff but I understand these are pretty rare and highly coveted. Anyone care to educate me?




























Pics courtesy of Alistair at ATG vintage watches.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It has the Explorer type dial configuration, which apparently didn't happen for very long. I think it looks better than the standard Submariner does. It certainly stands out from the other dials.

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very rare indeed!

I hang out on the Vintage Rolex Forum a bit and its like a different world 

You would not believe the attention to detail that gos on there...

If its all original and correct it is worth a fortune, those rivet bracelets are worth a bundle on their own...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I hang out on the Vintage Rolex Forum a bit


:rofl: not something I'd be proud to admit too tbh! :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It was for a reason, that reason has resolved itself :good:


----------



## fly (Feb 21, 2010)

uuuum I would really like that :notworthy:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Just lovely and yes very rare. Wish it was mine...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yep it is a rare beast; only made in 1965 I think and not many either, in good condition you could be looking at Â£30,000 plus


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

JoT said:


> Yep it is a rare beast; only made in 1965 I think and not many either, in good condition you could be looking at Â£30,000 plus


Excellent, I've been looking for a birth year watch. Is it for sale?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The 'plus' bit is a big 'plus' apparently. 

That watch sold at Bonhams last year for Â£65k :secret:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> The 'plus' bit is a big 'plus' apparently.
> 
> That watch sold at Bonhams last year for Â£65k :secret:


Ah but that one is in VERY good condition


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Robert said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Yep it is a rare beast; only made in 1965 I think and not many either, in good condition you could be looking at Â£30,000 plus
> ...


I've been told, by people who know far more about such things than me, that it's probably worth Â£65K+ depending on condition, possible a lot more  .

I'm a 65 vintage too Robert so maybe we could go halves :grin:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Too slow yet again!


----------

